# Pay, a question.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Neighbor has an apple tree probably 50 years old that's done for. Some dead limbs and some green. Will the dead wood[dead for who knows how long] cut in small chunks do as good for smoking as the green when dried?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

If it ain't full of bugs and stuff, it will do fine. Use the dead now and let the green season 6 mos or so.Love apple and plum wood.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

pear is most excellent also if you have access to any of that...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> pear is most excellent also if you have access to any of that...


Yes indeed it is!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks. I'll check the dry wood first. Then saw it into about 1-1/2" blocks and split it into small chunks. All this will be maybe arm size and I'll cut it on my miter saw. I never use a chain saw on smokin wood due to oil and gas on the chain and bar.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

wdbrand said:


> Thanks. I'll check the dry wood first. Then saw it into about 1-1/2" blocks and split it into small chunks. All this will be maybe arm size and I'll cut it on my miter saw. I never use a chain saw on smokin wood due to oil and gas on the chain and bar.


Oil and Gas just puts hair on your chest, no harm!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It just adds flavor. 

Darin


----------

